# I need some help finding this gorgeous dress



## cupcake_x (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm DYING to find this dress as I'm going to a wedding in a few months and think this would look lovely. 
If someone could help, that would be lovely. It doesn't HAVE to be blue, I just adore the cut and length. I've tried many sites as well as googling but no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advanced!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

it is probably one from her own clothing line ...it is beautiful


----------



## gillianw2 (Feb 4, 2009)

that's the christina dress from her own collection.. you can find it at singer22.com, hope that helps


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks so much! I'm going to check it out


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a direct link: Lauren Conrad Christina Dress in Blue Moon or Black @ Singer22


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks hun.


----------



## Natashaaa (Mar 3, 2009)

well i agree with the girls lauren has designed it ..but i think that due to her fame her clothing line is very expensive..i really love a strapless maxi dress of her and im thinkning ill have to fin d a modelist to make it for me...


----------

